# Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO fits in this cabinet ?



## icebags (Oct 16, 2012)

Cabinet width is 180mm. from Motherboard surface to the side cover the space (width) is 160mm. 
So, please tell me, does Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO fits in this cabinet ? (don't forget to measure it if you have one.   )


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2012)

which cabinet do you have exactly .. 160mm width is enough for Hyper 212 Evo - it needs 159mm


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 16, 2012)

Which cabinet do you have? 180 seems to narrow.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 16, 2012)

the CM 212 evo fits inside the NZX gamma, which has a total width of 190mm  and a clearance of 168.5mm (without fan) (keep in mind that Gamma has some space for cable management, so  YMMV)


----------



## icebags (Oct 16, 2012)

el cheapo frontech miraz cabinet.


----------



## saikiasunny (Oct 16, 2012)

It may not fit. You can try a different cooler.


----------



## icebags (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks, understood.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

get this at similar price 
DEEPCOOL - CPU Cooler - ICEEDGE 400 XT


----------



## icebags (Oct 17, 2012)

is that equally effective as hyper 212 evo? i will measure the width again from processor top to side cover when i have time. if there's no adequate space, i may go for tx3. or may be change cabinet. idk.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ nah .. 212 Evo is betteer.


----------

